# Manu Propria - A dusty week



## manupropria (Jul 17, 2015)

This week I had to make some ebonite pen blanks for urushi lacquering. I assume many of you know that its a dirty and dusty business.I thought I might post some pictures.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2015)

That is dusty, dirty work. I've only done a couple at a time, that sulfur smell really gets to me.


----------

